# SD Card Problem...this is a first......



## Geerboy (Aug 27, 2011)

......for me.

All of a sudden CWM will not mount my SDCARD!! Tell me my SD slot didn't just go bad....

andbody else had this issue...the SDCARD itself is fine...it just won't mount on my phone...reads fine on my computer...and worked...seriously like 10 mins ago...this is what I've tried:

Reflashed CWM (a couple times...4.0.1.4)
rebooted (many many times)
tried different SDCARD

need help...this ain't never happened before


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"Geerboy said:


> ......for me.
> 
> All of a sudden CWM will not mount my SDCARD!! Tell me my SD slot didn't just go bad....
> 
> ...


Does it say error mounting SD card or something along those lines when selecting "install zip from SD card"? I would suggest doing a full Odin to see if that helps. Of not format the card
This happened on my og incredible and I had to format my SD since there was no tool like Odin for it, or at least not to my knowledge. But formatting helped.
So maybe copy/paste everything to your comp then format, see if it mounts in your phone then copy everything from your comp to SD card and see if it mounts then also.


----------



## Raife (Jul 4, 2011)

Reflash the Odin file of your choice. It worked for me.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

This happened to me when I first flashed my phone. I had to take everything off my SD card, format it, and then copy everything back onto it.

I used my old moto droid to format the SD card, and it has been working fine ever since.


----------



## Geerboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> Does it say error mounting SD card or something along those lines when selecting "install zip from SD card"? I would suggest doing a full Odin to see if that helps. Of not format the card
> This happened on my og incredible and I had to format my SD since there was no tool like Odin for it, or at least not to my knowledge. But formatting helped.
> So maybe copy/paste everything to your comp then format, see if it mounts in your phone then copy everything from your comp to SD card and see if it mounts then also.


Flashing ODIN Rom fixed it....but that is hella strange.....first time I've ever seen that happen

No format of SD card was required....just a full ODIN

Thanks guys

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool. Glad you were able to fix it.


----------

